#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Thinking of getting a reliable Degree from Australia

## Preeti Negi

Australian Tech and Management College (ATMC)  www.atmc.edu.au
ATMC is offering programmers in different study ares: Bachelor of Commerce (Accounting), Graduate Certificate of Management, Bachelor of Information Technology, Advanced Diploma of Computing, Bachelor of Information Technology (Software Engineering).




The teaching approach at ATMC provide job placement assistance in which complete guidance is provided in terms of resume preparation, mock interviews, etc.  Many students have obtained work placements as a result of ATMC’s assistance. (Put link here to Graduate Work Placement brochure)


Why study ATMC ?


Quality Courses
The ATMC in association with FedUni, CDU and USC offers an exciting collection of bachelor degrees, associate degrees, graduate diplomas, master degrees in Information Technology and Information Systems and bachelor and master degrees in Business and Accounting. There is an absolute commitment to keeping the degree programs offered up-to-date at all times and relevant to the industry environment nationally and internationally. 


Modern Equipment
Resources are put back into the College to develop facilities and services that benefit students. The College employs contemporary technology in all aspects of the business, delivery and services.
Excellent Teaching and Sporting Facilities
Classrooms are spacious, fully air-conditioned and inviting. The classrooms are equipped with technologically up to date learning and teaching equipment and resources. The ATMC is dedicated to providing the latest and best hardware and software solutions for all students.  From diverse operating systems (such as XP, Linux and UNIX) to high end applications software (such as .NET, Java Enterprise, Case Tools etc). ATMC provides training in all of these areas. All labs are equipped with high-end HP servers, Database management solutions, latest multimedia workstations and wireless devices.


www.atmc.edu.au





  Similar Threads: Australia Travel - Introducing Australia - Why to go Australia on a Holiday Moving to Australia - Migrate to Australia - Guidelines to move to australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Masters Degree in Australia - Courses, Fee Structure, Eligibility, Accomodation, Masters Degree in Australia - Masters Australia - Masters Degree in Australia

----------


## Mkaur

Hi Preeti,

This is Manmeet Kaur. We can help you with your queries related to overseas education in Australia or any other country.
Please contact me at *manmeet.kaur@neoastrum.com* or help me with your contact number for better assistance.
Hope to hear soon from you on the same.

Thanks !!
Manmeet Kaur

----------

